# Eine 27" eierlegende Wollmilchsau



## Eldiabolo (12. September 2011)

Hi Leute!

Ich brauche mal wieder euren Rat zu einem schwierigen Thema und zwar bin ich in letzter Zeit auf den Geschmack gekommen, Bluerays zu schauen und da ich dieses auf meinem 22" Samsung 226BW 1680x1050-LCD auf etwas Entfernung eher anstregend finde, hätte ich gerne nun ein Full-HD Bildschirm in 27" mit dem man schön Filme gucken und auch zocken UND hobbymäßig Bilder bearbeiten kann. Achja, zu teuer soll er natürlich auch nicht sein, ich dachte da mal so ~ 300 €. Das stellt zumindest mich vor ein größeres Problem.

Ein richtiger Fernseher fällt übrigens raus, da ich wirklich nur Filme schaue und wenn Fernsehen, dann haben wir T-Home Entertain, wo ich auch keinen TV-Tuner brauchen würde.

Über ein paar Vorschläge und evtl. sogar Testberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar 

LG, Fabian


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Mhm, da gibt es schon ein paar Modelle.

Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH, 27" (LS27EFHKUF) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



> Über ein paar Vorschläge und evtl. sogar Testberichte wäre ich sehr dankbar


Die Vorschläge stehen oben, die Testberichte gibt es hier: PRAD | Index Startseite


----------



## 2fast4uall (12. September 2011)

Ich habe den hier und bin mega zufrieden:

Acer Slim Line S273HLbmii, 27" (ET.HS3HE.001) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## El-Pucki (13. September 2011)

Wie ist das mit einem 60Hz 27 Zöller beim zocken??

Wie ist der Acer beim Zocken?


----------



## Painkiller (13. September 2011)

> Wie ist das mit einem 60Hz 27 Zöller beim zocken??


Was soll damit sein? Ich hab einen 46" LED-TV am PC. Der läuft dann auch mit 60Hz. --> Hab keinerlei Probleme.

Du musst also deine Frage schon genauer deffinieren.


----------



## Zeto89 (17. September 2011)

Hallöchen,

ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einem guten Monitor für rund 300€.
Ich hoffe ich kann mich hier einfach einbinden ohne einen neuen threat aufmachen zu müssen.

Suche:
24" -27" 
TV Tuner kann dabei sein, muss es aber nicht.
3D muss dieser auch nicht umbedingt können. Wäre aber nicht verkehrt wenn die Bildqualität nicht darunter leidet.

Ich war heute im Media Markt da ich einen 300€ Gutschein dort bekomme.
Dort standen zur engeren Auswahl:
*Acer S273HLbmii*

*LG M2550D*

*Samsung SyncMaster P2770HD*


Alle für jeweils 299.-
Entschieden hätte ich mich für den LG, da der für mich das ansich besste Bild hatte, Ob LED in der hinsicht wirklich besser ist bleibt für mich offen. Da Alle Monitore an einem Gerät hängen war die Qualität wohl auch noch fraglich und von den Bildern sehr verschieden, so der mitarbeiter im markt.

Habt ihr vielleicht eine Super alternative oder einen guten Rat welcher Bildschirm es werden sollte?

LG

Zeto


----------



## Tambob (18. September 2011)

Ich habe ein Super-Vorschlag für dich.

Ich hatte bis vor eine Woche genau dieses Problem. Damals bin ich auf  Risiko gegangen, und habe mir das 27" iiyama ProLite E2773HDS geholt.  Risiko, weil ich es nicht anschauen konnte vorher. Steht halt nirgendwo  zum Probegucken. Aber, ich bin absolut zufrieden. Nee, nicht zufrieden,  BEGEISTERT!

Ich wollte ein Monitor der:
-HDMI hat (wegen PS3 und 360).
-Sehr guter Reaktionszeiten < 5ms hat (Wegen Zocken. Habe bis jetzt  CoD Black Ops Online auf 360, Test Drive Unlimited Online auf PS3 und  Sims 3 auf PC getestet. Und halt Blurays und DVDs. Der Monitor kam mit allem zurecht. Und sah dabei auch super aus!).
-Guter Farb-Wiedergabe, Kontrast und Ausleuchtung-Werte (für Paintshop Pro 9 u.ä).
-Guter Interpolation hat (Damit Office usw nicht verpixelt aussieht. Das  wäre schlimm gewesen). Und damit man, wenns nötig ist, verschiedene  Bildschirmgroßen nutzen kann. Das klappt alles super.
-kein Korona-Effekt erzeugt. (Wenn das Bild verschmiert aussieht bei  schnellen Spielen) Dazu wird Overdrive eingesetzt (zumindest in dieser  Preisklasse). So werden auch die sehr guten Reaktionszeiten erreicht.
-Wenn möglich, LED (wegen Verbrauch)
-Eingebaute Lautsprecher (für wenn ich z.B am TV zocke, und meine Freundin am PC zocken will). Die hier verbauten Lautsprecher sind im vergleich zu jeder halbwegs anständigen 2.1 System natürlich schlecht. Aber wenn man externe Lautsprecher hat, ist es zu verschmerzen. Für ein Monitor in dieser Große, für weit unter €300 sowieso.

Der iiyama ProLite E2773HDSB-1 27" ist für mich auf jeden der Über-eierlegende-Wollmilchsau. Ich könnte nur so weiter von dem Teil schwärmen. Sieht auch noch schick aus. Und ist leicht.

Wenn du Volle Kanne Luxus haben willst, dann hol dir auch noch den Ergotron MX Arm dazu. Es ist ein Traum! Weiß nicht, wie ich es je ohne geschafft habe.


----------



## Tambob (18. September 2011)

Zeto: Ich würde der Acer nehmen. Er war auch bei mir im engeren Kreis. Und da du an MM gebunden bist, würde ich den nehmen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (18. September 2011)

Den Samsung P2770FH den Painkiller vorgeschlagen hat kann ich dir empfehlen, er hat 1ms Reaktionszeit und ist mit 230€ auch günstig (ich hab für meinen 300€ bezahlt)


----------



## Forfex (18. September 2011)

Hätte es denn schon vor einem Monat gegeben,hätt ich mir anstatt des P2770fh warscheinlich Diesen geholt. hm..........ärgerlich. Jetzt muss ich ihn erst mit Verlust verkaufen und hol mir dann den iiyama. Was mich nämlich beim Samsung stört ist das er keine Wandhalterung hat.


----------



## Tambob (18. September 2011)

Forfex: Mit dem Iiyama machst du nix falsches. Sonst schwöre ich auf Samsung. Aber der Iiyama (PL E2773HDS) ist einfach am komplettesten (für meine Zwecke).  Es ist auch schön matt. Da kann die Sonne direkt draufleuchten und man sieht trotzdem keine Reflexionen.


----------



## Kaktus (18. September 2011)

Ich würde auch ganz klar den iiyama nehmen der hier vorgeschlagen wurde. Da kann Samsung und vor allem Acer einpacken.  Ich hab Monitore von LG und Acer hier im Einsatz.... Samsung sieht man ja oft bei Freunden und Verwandten, aber nachdem mir mein iiyama auf den Tisch kam, wechseln mittlerweile einige ihre Modelle.


----------



## Tambob (18. September 2011)

Schon ein krasses Teil, für so eine unbekannte Marke, oder?! Und P/L ist unschlagbar. Am Ergotron Desk Mount ist es schon sehr stylisch. Wie in eine Einsatzzentrale.


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Schon ein krasses Teil, für so eine unbekannte Marke, oder?! Und P/L ist unschlagbar. Am Ergotron Desk Mount ist es schon sehr stylisch. Wie in eine Einsatzzentrale.



Ähm so unbekannt ist iiyama glaub ich garnicht !


----------



## Tambob (18. September 2011)

Aber Mainstream ist es auch nicht. Alle kennen Sony. Samsung, LG, Acer und Co. Aber keiner konnte mir irgendwas von Iiyama sagen. Echt schade. Und auf die Honks bei MM, Expert und Co braucht man sich gar nicht erst verlassen. Keiner (keiner!!!) im PC Abteilung konnte mir irgendwas von Iiyama sagen. Ich hoffe dass es auch anders geht, nur hier nicht.


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Mainstream ist es auch nicht. Alle kennen Sony. Samsung, LG, Acer und Co. Aber keiner konnte mir irgendwas von Iiyama sagen. Echt schade. Und auf die Honks bei MM, Expert und Co braucht man sich gar nicht erst verlassen. Keiner (keiner!!!) im PC Abteilung konnte mir irgendwas von Iiyama sagen. Ich hoffe dass es auch anders geht, nur hier nicht.



Die Honks bei MediaMarkt wissen auch nicht was eine NorthBridge, oder ein Mainboard ist, geschweige denn GPU


----------



## Tambob (18. September 2011)

Ich frage mich wie die überhaupt ein Job in diese Abteilung bekommen. Sollen die doch gleich Blinde Leute ins TV Abteilung stellen! Oooops..


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2011)

Tambob schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich wie die überhaupt ein Job in diese Abteilung bekommen. Sollen die doch gleich Blinde Leute ins TV Abteilung stellen! Oooops..



Tja, die wussten das es USB Sticks gibt und das reicht schon, der Rest steht auf einem Zettel …


----------



## Forfex (18. September 2011)

Iiyama ist beileibe keine unbekannte Marke. Die haben schon gute Monitore produziert, als warscheinlich 50% der hier registrierten User noch Kleinkinder waren.
Hast Du eigentlich den 3HDS oder 5 HDS. Weil bei Amazon ist da glaub ich was verquert. Da hat der 5HDS die rechteckige Form am Ständer,aber laut deines Links vorhin sollte das der 3HDS haben ???


----------



## Zeto89 (18. September 2011)

Super, ich danke aufjedenfall für die Antworten.

werde evtl. den Iiyama mal von Amazon testen.
Wenn der mir auch so zusagt, muss ich wohl den Media Markt Gutschein verkaufen .)

Bin echt mal gespannt!


----------



## Zeto89 (18. September 2011)

Hi nochmal,

bei Chip auf Platz 1 liegt dieser monitor EIZO Foris FS2331.

Habe weiter nachdem Monitor gesucht und er ist definitive alles andere als schlecht.
Ein wichtiges Manko wäre wohl, das die Reaktionszeit niedrig ist und er Schlieren bei schnellen Spielen aufweist.
Da ich im grunde nur Shooter Spiele, wie Counter-Strike oder Battlefield, wäre es da sehr auffallend?

Den Iiyama kann ich leider so nicht testen und es gibt auch keine Tests im internet.

Man müsste  mir da schon versichern das es wirlich ein geheim Tipp ist.

Von den Superlux Kopfhörern für 19,90.- war ich auch sehr begeistert!

Wäre ich es bei einen der Monitore auch?

Grüße


----------



## Tambob (18. September 2011)

Der iiyama Prolite E2773HDSB-1 sieht genau so aus: http://p.gzhls.at/674536.jpg Ich habe es *hier* gekauft.

Es wird dir niemand irgendwas zu 100% zusichern können. Problemgeräte gibt es überall, in jeder Branche und Preisklasse. ich kann nur versichern, dass ich komplett zufrieden mit meine Wahl bin. Ich habe sehr lange mit dem Thema Monitor rumgekämpft, sehe Mein Thread zum Thema Komplette PC + Monitor.  Ich war auch eine Woche lang Täglich in allen möglichen Elektro Märkte und PC Fachhändler unterwegs, um die Monitor und TVs anzuschauen. Dazu kommt natürlich das Internet durchforsterei nach Tests, Meinungen usw.

Mir ist es nur irgendwann zuviel geworden. Umso mehr man liest, um so kirre und verunsicherte wird mann. Dann habe ich der Iiyama einfach bestellt, mit dem Wissen dass ich es kostenlos zurückschicken könnte. Ich neige auch dazu, immer nur das beste zu kaufen, auch wenn es mehr kostet. Von daher war der niedrige Preis vom Iiyama auch nochmal so ein Punkt wo ich stützig war. Aber ich würde mein neuer Monitor immer treu bleiben. Auch wenn es in den nächsten monaten eine Reklamegrund geben sollte.

Der Korona Effekt könnte schon nerven. FPS ist eine schnelle Genre. Wenn da ein plötzlich auftauchender Gegner ein schwammiges Umriss hat, kommt es einem so vor, als würde man besoffen zielen.


----------



## Zeto89 (18. September 2011)

Super, danke nochmal für die info!
Ich werde den Monitor bestimmt mal Testen wenn es soweid ist.

Das der EIZO in sachen Games nicht überzeugt, ist echt schade...

Ich bin inzwischen drauf und dran, mehr Geld zu investieren...
Also vielleicht doch ein BenQ M2700HD oder etwas in 120herz richtung, wenn das wirklich gefühlt flüssiger laufen soll.
Wobei 27" mit 120Herz über 500€uros liegen. Der Samsung T27A950 hat es mir auch angetan, funktionsumfang, Anschlüsse , design echt Hammer, leider ein Ultra  Clear Panel das schon sehr spiegelt...

Es ist in Sachen Monitoren echt schwierig, weil ich mir nichtmehr den Standart reinziehen möchte.
Hatte 10 jahre lang Samsung Monitore, LCD´s und so weiter... der Umstieg auf Panasonic Plasma TV war auch sehr überzeugend also sollte es bei der Monitor wahl auch etwas schöneres werden.

Mein letzter Samsung war der P2450H.
Der sollte eigentlich zu toppen sein...


Wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat, bitte melden!
*
*


----------



## Ozzelot (19. September 2011)

Ich schaue mich jetzt auch schon länger nach einem neuen Monitor um, mit quasi der selben Vorgeschicht. Bin vor einem halben Jahr von einem RöhrenTV auf meinen Panasonic P42VT20E umgestiegen und das Bild ist einfach nur der Wahnsinn. Habe ja schon viele andere LCD TVs bei Freunden oder Bekannten gesehn, aber bisher kam noch keiner an das Bild des Panas ran.
Beim Monitor würde ich jetzt auch von einer 19" Röhre wechseln, daher bin ich mir nicht sicher ob für den Umstieg ein 27" nicht schon zu groß wäre. Am liebsten hätte ich ja auch einen Plasma Monitor, aber leider macht die Plasmatechnik bei langen statische Bilder wie Desktop oder HUDs beim zocken ja häufig Probleme, durch nachleuchten oder einbrennen. Die hab ich zwar bei meinem TV nicht, bis auf hin und wieder mal ein nachleuchten von nem Senderlogo, was aber wieder vergeht und auch nur beim direkten untersuchen des Panels auffällt, aber das wäre mir für einen Monitor zu riskant.
Zudem müsste der Monitor auch eine sehr gute Reaktionszeit haben, also keine Schlieren oder sonstige Störeffekte bei schnellen Shootern erzeugen, da ich relativ viele Shooter spiele und mich auch eher als "Hardcorezocker" sehen würde. Wenn jetzt bald Battlefield 3 rauskommt wollte ich das mit meinen alten BF-Mates auch wieder etwas "professioneller" spielen und dafür sollte der Monitor mich nicht benachteiligen, zudem muss für BF3 dann auch noch ein neuer Rechner her, aber dafür mach ich in den nächsten Tagen dann eh nochmal einen Thread in der Kaufberatung.

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## Zeto89 (19. September 2011)

Hi Ozzelot,

Was würdest du denn überhaupt für einen Monitor ausgeben?

Ich habe mich endlich entschieden.
Wegen des genialen Designs, dem Bild und der SUPER Ausstattung, werde ich zum Samsung T27A950 greifen.
Das ist zwar ein relative teurer Monitor aber der erfüllt mir jeden Wunsch. 
Einziger Manko wäre wirklich die spiegelnde Oberfläche aber damit kann ich leben.

Bei dem Panasonic P50VT20 muss ich auch abstriche machen, da das Bild bei Licheinfall auch schwerer zu erkennen ist.


----------



## Ozzelot (19. September 2011)

Mein TV steht ganz gut, daher hab ich keine Probleme mit dem Lichteinfall. 
Der Samsung wäre mir leider zu teuer, da ich ja wie ich schon schrieb, auch direkt noch einen komplet neun PC dazu kaufe und da ist das Budget schon etwas begrenzt. Ich denke mal so höchstens 250€ werd ich für einen Monitor übrig haben und dann ist halt noch die Frage ob 24 oder 27", die iiyama Modelle sehn ja ganz nett aus, aber irgendwie liest man auch über fast jeden Monitor immer irgendwo was negatives, daher fällt mir die Entscheidung schon echt schwer. In der näheren Auswahl hab ich im moment den Iiyama E2773HDS-B1, das kleinere Modell Iiyama Prolite E2473HDS-B1, den ASUS VG236HE, den Samsung BX2450, obwohl es den wohl leider niergendwo mehr vorrätig gibt oder den BenQ XL2410T, obwohl der wiederum den Preisrahmen sprengen würde. Falls es genauso lange dauert wie meine TV Wahl werd ich meinen PC wohl erst nächstes Jahr haben.


----------



## Zeto89 (20. September 2011)

Leider ist es wirklich so das man über jeden monitor etwas schlechtes liest!

Man sollte dann zu einem greifen Monitor der zu dir passt. Also lass Macke, Macke sein wenn du ihn eh zu einem anderen Zweck verwendest.
Die ganzen Kunden Rezensionen von Amazon schrecken auch sehr ab aber im Grunde sollte jeder Monitor in der Preisklasse gut sein.
Ich würde aufjedenfall immer zu einen Samsung raten da, kann man eigentlich nicht viel falsch machen.


----------



## Ozzelot (21. September 2011)

Jo ist ja auch meisten so, das nur Kunden die nicht zufrieden sind was zu den Produkten schreiben und die meisten die zufrieden sind nicht extra eine Rezension verfassen. Wie gesagt am ehesten ansprechen würde mich im moment der Samsung BX2450, aber hab schon das ganze Netz abgesucht, den gibts wohl leider niergendwo mehr.


----------



## iNxL (23. September 2011)

Das Samsung T-Modell ist für deinen Anspruch nicht zu empfehlen, da Du den Monitor nicht mit 120Hz@FullHD betreiben kannst, weil sowohl VGA als auch HDMI nicht genug Bandbreite zur Verfügung stellen (Wenn ich mich nun nicht komplett irre). Als Ausweg bleibt der *S*27A750D mit DisplayPort-Anschluss, der steht seit Heute bei mir und läuft auch ohne Probleme mit 120Hz@FullHD.


----------



## alexcologne (23. September 2011)

Hi,

bin mit diesem ASUS VE278Q total zufrieden.
Sehr geringer Stromverbrauch sehr gute Farben und vom Preis finde ich Top.
Nutze ihn für Spiele, Filme und Internet.

Gruß


----------



## moejoe01 (23. September 2011)

Iiyama ist aufjedenfall schon immer eine gute marke gewesen, obwohl tatsächlich man fast überall Samsung sieht. Das ist warscheinlich so weil man bei MM nicht unbedingt "die" auswahl hat. Ich hatte bis anfang diesen jahres einen Iiyama hier stehen und hab den über kleinanzeigen weiterverschenkt, das war damals ein Top produkt und gebaut für die ewigkeit! (Hardware-Test: Iiyama Vision Master Pro 451 - bei GameStar.de)  Ich hab ihn geliebt


----------



## Zeto89 (24. September 2011)

Ich bin auch schon wieder am überlegen,
ob ich doch einen günstigeren Monitor nehme und dafür meinen Rechner eine GTX580 gönne.

Die Frage stellt sich mir doch, inwiefern wirkt sich 120herz aus, scheinbar wird Battlefield 3 auf den Markt kommen und eh soviel Leistung beanspruchen, das kaum 120fps zustande kommen.
Eine alternative an games gibt es für mich derzeit nicht.
CS GO würde mich noch interessieren, wobei ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es wie CS:S auch mit 120fps so locker funzt....

Qual der Wahl!

Kauft man sich einen guten teuren Monitor der technisch eh schnell veralten wird oder immer wieder günstige wo man alle 3 Jahre neu kaufen kann...


----------



## Ozzelot (24. September 2011)

Gibts eigentlich 16:9 FullHD Röhrenmonitore, die wären doch was die Bildqualität angeht (Schlieren, etc.) die beste Wahl.


----------



## Painkiller (26. September 2011)

Zeto89 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon wieder am überlegen,
> ob ich doch einen günstigeren Monitor nehme und dafür meinen Rechner eine GTX580 gönne.
> 
> Die Frage stellt sich mir doch, inwiefern wirkt sich 120herz aus, scheinbar wird Battlefield 3 auf den Markt kommen und eh soviel Leistung beanspruchen, das kaum 120fps zustande kommen.
> ...


 
Ui! Das alte Duell! Grakka vs. Monitor 

Gerade bei BF3 würde ich noch etwas warten. Das Spiel wird definitiv Leistung fressen. 

Die 120Hz haben schon seinen Vorteil. Das Bild wirkt dadurch flüssiger und die Schlierenbildung wird reduziert.




> Gibts eigentlich 16:9 FullHD Röhrenmonitore, die wären doch was die Bildqualität angeht (Schlieren, etc.) die beste Wahl. ​




http://www.google.de/#q=r%C3%B6hrenmonitor&hl=de&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=Qj2ATqmpKYqI4gTkjunEDg&sqi=2&ved=0CHkQrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=ba40362f2419470a&biw=1280&bih=839​


----------



## Ozzelot (27. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> http://www.google.de/search?q=r%C3%B6hrenmonitor&hl=de&prmd=imvns&source=univ&tbm=shop&tbo=u&sa=X&ei=Qj2ATqmpKYqI4gTkjunEDg&sqi=2&ved=0CHkQrQQ&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1280&bih=839&cad=h



Ist das ein NEIN?


----------



## Painkiller (27. September 2011)

Ozzelot schrieb:


> Ist das ein NEIN?



Kann man so sagen^^  xD

Die guten alten Röhren sind nicht mehr so leicht zu bekommen.  Hier in München bekommt man die noch im Silicon Valley (Schwanthalerstraße). Aber die Preise sind jenseits von gut und böse.


----------



## Zeto89 (27. September 2011)

Also ich habe mir heute den BENQ XL2410T gekauft.

Nachdem ich durch ganz Berlin, Media Markt im Alexa, Saturn gegenüberund im Saturn im Europer Center war...Bin ich schliesslich zu K&M gekommen.
Dort hatten die den Monitor direkt zum mitnehmen.
Also habe ich diesen einfach gekauft, Chip sagt Platz 3, PCGH Test war gut, generell sind alle tests gut.
Gesucht, gefunden, gekauft und jetzt habe ich endlich ruhe!

Bin vom Bild sowie die Ergonomie wirklich beeindruckt.
Äusserlich sehr schlicht gehalten in Mattem Schwarz.

Nur die Einstellungen muss ich nachbessern und wie man den in der Höhe verstellt, habe ich noch nicht heraus gefunden^^.

LG
Zeto


----------



## moe (27. September 2011)

Ich will mir nach Weihnachten auch nen 27"er kaufen, weiß aber nicht, wo ich den hinstellen soll. Mein Schreibtisch ist nur 80cm tief, und ich hab die Befürchtung, dass ich dann nicht den ganzen Bildschirm im Blick hab. 
Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Painkiller (28. September 2011)

> Mein Schreibtisch ist nur 80cm tief, und ich hab die Befürchtung, dass ich dann nicht den ganzen Bildschirm im Blick hab.


Ich hab einen 24" und sitze auch 80cm weit weg. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...-pains-world-4748-picture465603-dsc00428.html
Zum Bild: Wirkt alles extrem nah dran, was Tastatur und Co. angeht. Die ist eigentlich weiter hinten, nur hab ich an dem Tag aufgeräumt, deshalb ist sie noch verschoben.  

Ich komm damit sehr gut zurecht! Die Entfernung sollte für einen 27" aber auf keinen Fall geringer sein! Mess das lieber nochmal genau nach. Wenn dein Schreibtisch an der Wand steht, kannst du den Monitor ja evtl. mit einer Wandhalterung befestigen. Da gibt es auch extrem flache Modelle, mit denen sich noch ein paar cm einsparen lassen.


----------



## moe (28. September 2011)

Hmm, mein Schreibtisch steht mitten im Raum. Ich könnte mir aber auch einfach nen Rahmen bauen, den unter dem Schreibtisch befestigen und den Bildschirm da drauf stellen. An der Wand festmachen ist schlecht, weil ich zwei Dachschrägen und Einbauschränke in meinem Zimmer hab.
Lohnt sich das überhaupt noch bis nach Weihnachten zu warten, oder macht das preislich nix mehr aus?


btw: Wo hast du eigentlich die Scrubs DVD-Box her? Sind da alle Staffeln drin?


----------



## El-Pucki (28. September 2011)

@Painkiller: Dein 24"er sieht verdammt klein aus auf dem Bild finde ich, oder ist die Tastatur nur so riesig??


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. September 2011)

Ok ich hab mir heute den LG E2770V-BF LED gekauft, Hammer Teil. Leider gibt es nirgends Testberichte über den Monitor und ich hab momentan leider keine Zeit.


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:


> @Painkiller: Dein 24"er sieht verdammt klein aus auf dem Bild finde ich, oder ist die Tastatur nur so riesig??



Klein ist die Tastatur nicht. Könnte aber auch am Foto selbst liegen, und der TV darüber trägt auch seinen Teil dazu bei  Der BX2450 ist ein vollwertiger 24"er. Keine 23,6" o.Ä. 
Hier der Link: Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## El-Pucki (29. September 2011)

Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, trotzdem dachte ich beim ersten Blick dass der obere der Monitor ist


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

DennisHH schrieb:


> Dessen bin ich mir bewusst, trotzdem dachte ich beim ersten Blick dass der obere der Monitor ist




Der ist ein bisschen größer. Ist ein Samsung LED-TV der 8er-Serie. Hat 46".  Ein super Gerät übrigens!  Der knallt dir beim Blu-Ray schauen so richtig gute Farben hin.  Aber zum zocken würde ich gerne die 27" ELWMS haben. Aber die gibt es noch nicht. Zumindest nicht für meinen Geschmack!


----------



## powerschwabe (1. Oktober 2011)

Kann jemand den LG E2750V empfehlen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ist ein super Monitor und besser als der Samsung P2770H und der ist schon recht gut. Ich hab den leicht größeren Bruder, LG E2770V und die Bildqualität ist wirklich hervorragend. 
Selbst die Werkseinstellungen sind gut, was eher selten ist, also muss man nicht erst nach dem Einschalten selber Stunden lang fummeln.
Also ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von mir!


----------



## powerschwabe (2. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist ein super Monitor und besser als der Samsung P2770H und der ist schon recht gut. Ich hab den leicht größeren Bruder, LG E2770V und die Bildqualität ist wirklich hervorragend.
> Selbst die Werkseinstellungen sind gut, was eher selten ist, also muss man nicht erst nach dem Einschalten selber Stunden lang fummeln.
> Also ganz klare Kaufempfehlung von mir!


 
Was ist am LG E2770V besser als beim 2750V


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Das ist ne gute Frage, ich glaub der kleine hat keine Fernbedinung, kann sein das es noch ein paar Unterschiede gibt bin aber grad zu faul zum googeln!
Was dir bewusst sein muss ist das beide 5ms Reaktionszeit haben, es gibt User die stört das mich nicht. Ich merks auch nur minimal gegenüber meinem alten Samsung der 2ms hatte.


----------



## Forfex (2. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ist ein super Monitor und besser als der Samsung P2770H und der ist schon recht gut.



Was genau macht ihn denn besser ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Der Samsung hat keine LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung und der Betrachtungswinkel ist beim LG etwas besser!


----------



## Liistefano (2. Oktober 2011)

Mal ne Frage bei etwa 40cm Sitzabstand zum Monitor lieber 24" oder 27" ?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Also ich sitzt so 50cm vor meinem 27 Zöller und das geht gerade noch um bei Ego Shotern das ganze Schlachtfeld im Auge zu behalten aber man muss sich erst dran gewöhnen!


----------



## Forfex (2. Oktober 2011)

Ok Hintergrundbeleuchtung ist ein Argument. Betrachtungswinkel eher nicht,da man eigentlich, ich zumindest, immer frontal zu meinem Monitor sitze. Der Samsing hat dafür bessere Reaktionszeit. Zumindest laut Datenblatt.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Ja die Reaktionszeit ist beim Samsung sogar erheblich besser! Solltest du bevorzugt schnelle Ego Shoter spielen rate ich dir auf jedenfall zum Samsung, wenn es eher zweitrangig ist dann zum LG.
Ich surfe viel, schaue BluRay und TV über den Monitor und hin und wieder mal ein EgoShoter für mich ist der LG perfekt!


----------



## Forfex (2. Oktober 2011)

Naja, ich hab ja den Samsung schon. Bin aber am überlegen ob ich mir den Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS zulege. Laut Datenblatt muss er wohl ziemlich gut sein. Leider gibts noch keine Tests. Und Backlight+Vesa wäre für mich ein Grund den Samsung dafür herzugeben. Werd mal warten bis die ersten Tests kommen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (2. Oktober 2011)

Was du hast den Samsung P2770FH? Dann brauchst du auch keinen neuen Monitor! Weil der ist wirklich gut, nur halt kein LED!


----------



## Pixy (2. Oktober 2011)

Der Asus VE278Q soll noch gut sein. 

Da ich den P2770FH schon hier habe und ich auf den Asus noch warte, kann ich hinterher auch sagen welcher der bessere ist.
Aber vorweg, der Samsung macht schon ein verdammt gutes Bild.

Finde den Rahmen aber beim Asus besser, letztlich entscheidet aber das Bild.


----------



## Forfex (3. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Was du hast den Samsung P2770FH? Dann brauchst du auch keinen neuen Monitor! Weil der ist wirklich gut, nur halt kein LED!


 
 Schon, aber wiegesagt, mittlerweile hätte ich schon gern die Möglichkeit einer Wandhalterung und Backlight wäre auch nett. Und Beides hat der Samsung nunmal nicht. Und vom Style gefällt mir der Iiayma auch besser. Naja, werd warten bis erste Tests online sind.


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2011)

Also der Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS ist auf Platz 1 in der Liste.

Wenn du also einen Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS in betracht ziehst, kaufe ihn dir einfach.
Der hat die gleiche Technik verbaut wie der Iiyama ProLite E2473HDS.

Ich denke, da kannst du nix falsch machen.


----------



## Pravasi (3. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also ich sitzt so 50cm vor meinem 27 Zöller und das geht gerade noch um bei Ego Shotern das ganze Schlachtfeld im Auge zu behalten aber man muss sich erst dran gewöhnen!


50cm?
Sorry-das halte ich für ,sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt,extrem unangemessen!
Von der -definitiv-nicht vorhandenen Übersicht mal abgesehen:Tut mir echt leid für deine Augen!


----------



## kazzig (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe den Samsung P2770FH ja schon ein bisschen länger und muss sagen, dass ein Mindestabstand von etwa 80cm dringlichst empfohlen wird.
Wenn ich meine linke Hand ausstrecke, um den Monitor zu erreichen, fehlen mir noch ca. 15cm. Meine Hand ist in etwa 80cm lang und dieser Abstand ist sehr angenehm!

Man muss beim Samsung lediglich ein paar Einstellungen vornehmen, dass er am Ende ein wirklich ausgezeichnetes Bild abliefert


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2011)

Also ich sitze min. 70cm weg und auch je nach Sitzposition mehr, aber nie weniger und ich finde das reicht völlig.

Und auch ich habe seit Samstag einen P2770FH bei mir stehen.
Ich warte aber noch, wie schon erwähnt auf den Asus VE278Q.

Weiß jemand, welches Panel der Asus VE278Q bzw. auch der Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS verbaut hat (also jetzt von welchem Hersteller)?
Das die beide nur ein TN verbaut haben weiß ich natürlich.


----------



## Nyuki (3. Oktober 2011)

der Asus hat einen Samsung Panel verbaut.Label ist Asus^^ . Ich habe ihn seit Oct. 2010 und bin von der Leistung total zufrieden.Ich habe es vergessen wer bei Iiyama wer der Panel Lieferant ist.Können ja nicht viele sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Pravasi schrieb:


> 50cm?
> Sorry-das halte ich für ,sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt,extrem unangemessen!
> Von der -definitiv-nicht vorhandenen Übersicht mal abgesehen:Tut mir echt leid für deine Augen!



Wo ist dein Problem, ist ja kein Röhre mehr das es da Strahlung gäbe. Du liest ja auch eine Zeitung aus maximal 50cm Entfernung und willst du behaupten das, das schädlich ist?


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2011)

> der Asus hat einen Samsung Panel verbaut.Label ist Asus^^ . Ich  habe ihn seit Oct. 2010 und bin von der Leistung total zufrieden.​



Oh, das ist schön.

Danke.

Samsung Panel sind ja scheinbar mit die besten. Und der Samsung P2770FH macht schon ein sehr gutes Bild.
Mir gefällt aber der Rahmen nicht und das dieser kein Led hat.

Deswegen habe ich mir zeitgleich einen Asus VE278Q bestellt.
Leider hat dieser es aber noch nicht zu mir geschaft.

Deswegen bin ich echt mal gespannt auf diesen. Hoffe das dieser auch so farbkräftig ist wie der Samsung.

Weisst du zufällig auch, von welcher Marke das Panel vom Iiyama ProLite E2773HDS ist?


----------



## Nyuki (3. Oktober 2011)

kein Problem.Würde mir ihn auch immer wieder holen.Den FH hatte ich auch schon zum testen gut aber kein LED + paar andere dinge die mich störten.


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2011)

Was störte dich denn sonst noch, wenn ich mal Fragen darf!


----------



## Nyuki (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei Helligkeit max. Fiepen,Pech !.Die Farben sind Bleich im Vergleich zum Asus,den man aber erstmal richtig einstellen muss von den Farben.Die Grundeinstellung vom Asus ist auch nicht ohne.Habe lange dran rumgespielt und gesucht.Die Farben co.Verändern sich auch nicht drastisch wie beim FH egal vom Winkel wie man gerade drauschaut.Somit kann man mit einer Einstellung jedem alles so wiedergeben wie man ihn selbst eingestellt hat.Ich wechsel meine Sitz-Position oft und habe immer den gleichen  Kontrast wie auch gleich Helligkeit + Farben.

Bei Beiden.Ohne VSync Tearing mit VSync einwandfrei.Die Farbpracht vom Asus ist einfach toll, nur schwer Individuel einzustellen.ich bin abhängig vom Nvidia Treiber Fareinstellung.Ohne die gehts nicht.Ich habe hier und auch im Lux forum einigen auf Anfrage schon meine genauen Einstellungen gesendet und erhalte immer gute Feedbacks.Falls du fragen hast später, Mail mir einfach.


----------



## Pixy (3. Oktober 2011)

Habe ich große Interesse.

Also wenn die Farben usw. mindestens so gut sind wie beim Samsung, behalte ich ihn.
Also den Asus. 

Da der Samsung aber schon echt gut ist, bin ich mal gespannt.

Wenn beim Samsung Magic Color an ist, macht er schon wirklich sehr gute Farben.
Das muss der Asus erst mal toppen.

Und der Samsung macht dies, ohne das ich vorher Stundenlang herum spielen musste.
Also der Asus muss sich erst noch beweisen, bekomme ihn aber hoffe ich am Mittwoch, spätestens am Donnerstag.


----------



## Tambob (3. Oktober 2011)

Wen man ein 27" Monitor mit VESA und LED haben will, kann ich den Iiyama E2773HDS begeistert empfehlen. Wie ich am Anfang vom Thread geschrieben habe. Falls jemand hier quer eingestiegen ist, ohne die ersten Seiten zu lesen.

Mir reichen 60cm Entfernung vom Bildschirm. Ich hatte noch nie Augenschmerzen, auch wenn ich 6std am Stück zocke.


----------



## Pravasi (4. Oktober 2011)

Keine Sorge:
Tut auch nicht weh,werden nur schlechter.
Die Anstrengung ist schon enorm,nicht zu vergleichen mit lesen.


----------



## Nyuki (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich sitze mit dem Kopf 105cm weit weg.Für Shooter ziehe ich in ran bis 75 cm.Alles andere lass ich bei 105-110cm.Ihr braucht alle eine Brille oder  dann besser gucken ?60cm wär für mich schon zu Extreme nah.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Oktober 2011)

Ich sitz 80cm von meinem Monitor entfernt (24").
Für mich persönlich ist der Abstand ideal.


----------



## Gerry (9. Oktober 2011)

Die eine Sache ist natürlich Bildfläche und Abstand zum Monitor hinsichtlich des Überblicks bei Spielen. Aber ganz entscheidend ist dabei doch auch, dass ein 24" nun mal fullHD feiner darstellt als fullHD auf der größeren Fläche eines 27". Vor allem, wenn ich 50cm - 1m davor sitze.

Bin schon erstaunt, dass auch im Schreibtisch-PC-Bereich manche "größer ist besser" immer noch als das Kaufargument Nr.1 sehen. Mag sein, dass viele hier eine "Kinderzimmer-Kombination" brauchen, d.h. PC-Monitor am Schreibtisch und gleichzeitig Fernseher/Video von der Couch aus, aber als reiner "ich sitze am Schreibtisch"-Monitor mit einem Schwergewicht auf Gaming finde ich persönlich, dass bei 24" Ende Gelände ist.


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

Das liegt wohl aber auch daran, dass Du noch nie einen 27" hattest und darauf gespielt hast.
Klar ist die Pixelzahl bei beim 27" Zoll größer, aber die siehst du schlicht und ergreifend nicht.

Wer das Behauptet, der Sitzt wohl mit einer Lupe davor.
Fakt ist bei einem Abstand von min. 70cm sieht man es nicht, zumindest in Games nicht.

Wenn 24" für Games bei dir das max. sind, muss es ja nicht gleich Gesetz sein.
Das Erlebniss an einem 27" und gutem Abstand ist nicht vergleichbar mit einem 24".

Und so riesig sind die 27" überhaupt nicht, wie sie hier häufig dargestellt werden.


----------



## Nyuki (9. Oktober 2011)

das stimmt.Für mich war hat sich nach dem 2 Tag alles normalisiert als ich ihn hatte.Suche schon nach 32 Zoll^^ mit 25xx Auflösung


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn du direkt ein 24 Zoll und ein 27 Zoll nebeneinander stellst siehst du schon das der 27 Zöller etwas unschärfer ist, besonders an der Schrift kann man es wahrnehmen. 
Aber beim Gamen ist es nicht zu merken und nach einem oder zwei Tagen fällt das gar nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

Also ich habe meinen 22" mit einer Auflösung von 1680x1050, neben dem 27" mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 stehen gehabt und sehe da nix von unschärfe.

Sorry, bei einem gesunden Abstand kann man es nicht sehen.
Und nach deiner Aussage, klingt es so, als seien 27" Zöller unscharf und das stimmt einfach nicht.

Egal welchen ich hier hatte, keiner von denen war so unscharf, als das es auffällt.
Es mag sein, dass im Vergleich zu einer WQHD Auflösung das ganze nochmal schärfer erscheint, dabei darfst du allerdings nicht ausser acht lassen, dass die ganze Schrift auch nochmal kleiner wird.

Ein Full HD 27" hat hier komischerweise einen schlechteren Ruf, als wie es ist.
Meistens kommt das Negative dann auch noch von Leuten, die nie einen 27" Monitor hatten (das bezog sich jetzt nicht auf dich hulk), das war jetzt nur eine allgemeine Feststellung.

Mir kommt was kleineres nicht mehr ins Haus, da dass Spiele Erlebniss viel intensiver ist als zu einem 24" Monitor.
Ich weiß wovon ich da spreche.
Da ich den ganzen Scheiß, der die 27" immer so schlecht macht auch erst geglaubt habe, bevor ich mich selbst überzeugt habe.

Soll doch jeder darauf spielen, womit er am glücklichsten ist, hier aber immer die 27" zoller schlecht machen, weil sie eine Full HD Auflösung haben halte ich für sehr primitiv.

Und da mein Schreibtisch nun mal sehr groß ist und ich min. 75cm von meinem Monitore weg sitze, häufig sogar mehr, ist mir ein 24" Monitor einfach zu klein.

So groß sind 27" wirklich nicht, wer sich nicht sicher ist, sollte es einfach mal ausprobieren und nicht alles glauben was hier geschrieben wird.

Dies bezieht sich jetzt nur aufs Gaming, eine WQHD Auflösung ist gerade fürs Arbeiten und bearbeiten definitiv die bessere Auflösung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte ja auch geschrieben 24 gegen 27 Zoll die haben bekanntlich beide Full HD Auflösung! Warum kommst du mir jetzt mit einem 22 Zoll???? 
Und den Unterschied sieht man wenn er auch nicht besonders groß ist aber rein Physikalisch ist der schon unschärfer als der kleine und das sieht man auch!!!!!!


----------



## Pixy (9. Oktober 2011)

Aber nicht bei einem Abstand von mehr als 75cm.
Zumal die Schrift bei einem Full HD 27" auch größer ist, mag dies so erscheinen.

Physikalisch hast du natürlich völlig recht.
Evtl. sieht man es (der 22" Vergleich passte wirklich nicht), aber es ist nicht wirklich unscharf in diesem Sinne.
Die Schrift ist einfach kleiner bei einem 24" Monitor und allein dadurch wirkt es schärfer, allerdings ist die Schrift auf einem 27" Monitor nicht so unscharf, als das man es bei gesundem Abstand sieht.

Der Unterschied ist wahrscheinlich sehbar, wenn ich mit der Nasenspitze den Monitor berühre, sehe ich es wahrscheinlich auch.

Fakt ist, es ist nicht wirklich unscharf aber anders. Und bei täglichen Gebrauch fällt dieses absolut nicht mehr auf.


----------



## Gerry (10. Oktober 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Klar ist die Pixelzahl bei beim 27" Zoll größer, aber die siehst du schlicht und ergreifend nicht.



Du solltest dringend zum Augenarzt. Bei einem Flächenzuwachs von ca. 25% (24"->27") erkennt man sehr wohl einen erheblichen Unterschied. Zu deiner Beruhigung: Ich konnte dies bei einem Bekannten auch schon einmal testen.



Pixy schrieb:


> Sorry, bei einem gesunden Abstand kann man es nicht sehen.
> Und nach deiner Aussage, klingt es so, als seien 27" Zöller unscharf und das stimmt einfach nicht.



Bei einem 50" @ fullHD kann ich auch 6m entfernt sitzen und nehme dann keinen großen Unterschied mehr wahr. Wir reden hier aber von Schreibtischmonitoren, auf denen man nicht nur zockt, sondern auch surft, schreibt, etc. Da sitzt man nun mal relativ dicht auf dem Monitor. Sich einen größeren Bildschirm als 24" zu kaufen, um diesen dann auf einem möglichst tiefen Schreibtisch weit nach hinten zu platzieren ist nicht gerade vernünftig. Ein Abstand von mind. 75cm ist einfach unrealistisch und zeigt, dass der 27" auf normale Schreibtischentfernung entweder zu unscharf oder zu groß ist.



Pixy schrieb:


> Und da mein Schreibtisch nun mal sehr groß ist und ich min. 75cm von meinem Monitore weg sitze, häufig sogar mehr, ist mir ein 24" Monitor einfach zu klein.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man bei einem sehr tiefen Schreibtisch den 24" einfach ein paar cm weiter zu sich herholen kann, so dass man ein perfektes Erlebnis (Schärfe/Auflösung und Übersicht) hat?

Wie gesagt, wer unbedingt ein all-in-one-Gerät (Fernseher, Video, Office, Gaming) in einer "1-Zimmer-Bude" braucht, der muss wohl eine Lösung in dieser Richtung suchen, im Bereich Office und Gaming sehe ich die Grenze bei 24" erreicht. 



Pixy schrieb:


> Aber nicht bei einem Abstand von mehr als 75cm.



Noch mal: Was macht dieser Abstand am Schreibtisch für einen Sinn? 
Vor allem beim Lesen, Schreiben bzw. bei Office-Anwendungen, aber auch beim Zocken? Dann kann ich gleich eine XBox kaufen, 3-4m entfernt sitzen und bin mit einer kleinen Auflösung zufrieden (abgesehen von den weiteren Detailschwächen der Konsolen).

Schon erstaunlich, was du hier so alles behauptest. Da sind 24"-Monitore  im Vergleich zu 22"-ern nicht so hoch und nur 1-2cm breiter als  22"-Monitore (zumindest bis du korrigiert wirst) und jetzt diese Märchen hier...

Aber jeder soll das machen was er will. Nur solltest du nicht immer  davon ausgehen, dass deine Ansicht "Gesetz" ist, um deine Worte  aufzugreifen und damit interessierte Käufer auf den falschen Weg  schickst.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

> Da sind 24"-Monitore im Vergleich zu 22"-ern nicht so hoch und nur 1-2cm breiter als 22"-Monitore (zumindest bis du korrigiert wirst) und jetzt diese Märchen hier...


Als erstes war dies nur eine grobe Aufzählung und keine Feststellung.

Und wenn ich einen 22" Monitore mit einem 24" Vergleiche, beinhalte ich auch automatisch einen 23,6" Monitore.
Da nun mal die meisten 24" Monitore, gerade im Gamerbereich eine tatsächliche Größe von 23,6" haben, landen sie dennoch im 24" Sektor.

Die ohnehin allgemeine Verallgemeinerung, habe ich mir nur zu Nutze gemacht.
Und ein 23,6" 16:9 Monitor ist definitiv niedriger als ein 22" 16:10 Monitor.

23,6" 16:9 hat eine Höhe von 29,5cm, ein 22" 16:10 hat eine Höhe von 30cm.

*Was Du hier aber partout mit deinem Geschwafel nicht verstanden hast ist, dass es mir nie um einen 100% Vergleich ging, sondern ich damit nur ausdrücken wollte, dass ein Umstieg von einem 22" 16:10 auf ein 24", oder für dich genauer, ein 23,6" 16:9 keinen großen Unterschied macht.*

Wer also bedacht ist, einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen, weil er von einem 22" kommt und zusätzlich aber in allen Bereichen zuwachs haben möchte, ist womöglich mit einem 24" unzufrieden, weil der Größenzuwachs zumindest in der Höhe gleich ist bei einem 24" und sogar abnimmt bei einem 23,6".

Ob es auffällt oder nicht, steht hier nicht zur Diskussion.






> (zumindest bis du korrigiert wirst)


Ich habe mich hier ja wohl eindeutig selbst korrigiert. Zwar nachdem ich darauf aufmerksam geworden bin, aber ich habe mich selbst nochmal schlau gemacht.
Und ich kann das für dich gerne noch mal wiederholen, da du Schwierigkeiten hast etwas zu verstehen, dass es nur eine grobe Aufzählung war und *KEIN *direkter Vergleich.





> Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man bei einem sehr tiefen Schreibtisch den 24" einfach ein paar cm weiter zu sich herholen kann, so dass man ein perfektes Erlebnis (Schärfe/Auflösung und Übersicht) hat?


 
Schon mal daran gedacht, dass man es auch größer haben kann und dafür weiter weg. Warum bitte soll ich bei einem Abstand über 75cm meinen Monitor mitten auf den Schreibtisch stellen, wenn es auch eine Nr. größer geht.




> Wie gesagt, wer unbedingt ein all-in-one-Gerät (Fernseher, Video, Office, Gaming) in einer "1-Zimmer-Bude" braucht, der muss wohl eine Lösung in dieser Richtung suchen, im Bereich Office und Gaming sehe ich die Grenze bei 24" erreicht.


Von dem war nie die Rede. Und ich habe weiß Gott mehr als ein Zimmer, ich wohne nämlich nicht bei Mami.




> Ein Abstand von mind. 75cm ist einfach unrealistisch und zeigt, dass der 27" auf normale Schreibtischentfernung entweder zu unscharf oder zu groß ist.


Ich weiß natürlich nicht was Du für einen Schreibtisch hast, wenn dieser natürlich nur eine Tiefe von 50cm hat, ist die ganze Diskussion nutzlos.
Ich habe einen handelsüblichen Arbeitsschreibtisch von IKEA mit einer Tiefe von mehr als 80cm.

Zudem kommt hinzu, dass mein Monitor nicht auf dem Schreibtisch steht, sondern ein Zusatz - Podest, wodurch sich die Entfernung nochmals Erhöht.
Warum, damit ich schön viel Platz habe und anständig arbeiten kann. Weshalb soll ich mir also einen 24" Monitor kaufen um ihn anschließend mitten auf dem Schreibtisch zu stellen.




> Du solltest dringend zum Augenarzt. Bei einem Flächenzuwachs von ca. 25% (24"->27")


Bei dem war ich gerade erst, da ich das letzte Mal vor über 13Jahren da war zu meiner Führerscheinprüfung. Ist alles in bester Ordnung, aber danke das Du dich um mich sorgst.


Das es Physikalisch richtig ist, habe ich auch hier schon vermerkt.
Wenn es dich unglücklich macht auf solch einer Größe zu spielen, dann lass es doch einfach.


Die heutigen 27" Geräte sind weiß Gott nicht schlecht und das werden dir alle sagen können, die hier auf einen Spielen.


Zumal es mir persönlich um nichts anderes ging.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Kommt mal wieder runter!  
Sich wegen so einem Thema in die Haare zu bekommen, ist doch nun echt sinnfrei! 

Der Ton macht die Musik! 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Gerry (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich darf mal die GameStar aus einem 27"-Test zitieren:

"Generell wirken Spiele auf diesem gestochen scharfen 27-Zöller grobkörniger als auf einem 24-Zoll-TFT mit der gleichen Auflösung, schließlich sind die Pixel entsprechend größer. Unter Windows ist uns das im Test nicht störend aufgefallen, in Titeln mit vielen feinen Struktur dagegen *sehr*, sodass Sie den HP Pavilion 2710m nur an ausreichend schnelle Grafikkarten anschließen sollten, um *wenigstens* zweifache Kantenglättung aktivieren zu können."

So viel zum Thema "das ist nur Theorie mit der Pixeldichte".


Im Übrigen wollen wir auch noch mal betonen, dass ein 24" ca. 5,7 cm breiter ist als ein 22". Irgendwie ging das wohl beim Höhenvergleich verloren. 

Edit: Ohhh, Painkiller musste das letzte Posting von Pixy editieren. Wurde da jemand unsachlich?


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2011)

> Edit: Ohhh, Painkiller musste das letzte Posting von Pixy editieren. Wurde da jemand unsachlich?


Nein... Die Schriftart hatte sich verstellt. Hab das korrigiert.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

> Edit: Ohhh, Painkiller musste das letzte Posting von Pixy editieren. Wurde da jemand unsachlich?



Nein, das wurde ich nicht, es ging lediglich um die Schriftart, da ich sie versehendlich geändert habe und sie nicht gut lesbar war.
Darum bat ich ihn.

Was den Rest angeht, habe ich es nie abgestritten.
Natürlich ist ein Pixel größer, da habe ich nie wiedersprochen.

Allerdings sieht man dies bei gesundem Abstand nicht.

Wenn GameStar es sieht ist es ja schön, aber im allgemeinen Gebrauch, fällt dies nicht auf.



> Im Übrigen wollen wir auch noch mal betonen, dass ein 24" ca. 5,7 cm  breiter ist als ein 22". Irgendwie ging das wohl beim Höhenvergleich  verloren.



Und auch dies habe ich damals geändert und zwar immer noch hier.
Wenn Du schon versucht mich zu korrigieren, dann muss du auch mir die Möglichkeit geben, deinen Irrtum zu wiederlegen.
Ich habe, wenn du dir die Links auch mal anschaust die ich dir sende, es dort eindeutig geschrieben;

*"Die Höhe bleibt die gleiche (0.2794cm mehr, wenns dich beruhigt) und in der breite sind es max. 5.7404cm."

*Das schrieb ich also bereits am 04.10.2011, damit zitierst du mich also selbst.


----------



## Gerry (10. Oktober 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> ... die Schriftart ... nicht gut lesbar war.



Lag das am 27"? 



Pixy schrieb:


> Allerdings sieht man dies bei gesundem Abstand nicht.



In der Nacht sind alle Katzen grau, gell? 



Pixy schrieb:


> Wenn GameStar es sieht ist es ja schön, aber im allgemeinen Gebrauch, fällt dies nicht auf.



Da dich Fakten und Fachmagazine nicht überzeugen, fährst du mit deiner Sichtweiten-Beschönigung (Zusatz-Podest hinter einem bereits schon tiefen Schreibtisch) wohl ganz gut.

Ich werde mir jetzt einen 50" in FullHD als "Schreibtisch-Monitor" besorgen. Den hänge ich an die Wand und rücke den Schreibtisch bis zur Rückwand nach hinten. Dazwischen habe ich dann massig Platz für meine Entfaltungswünsche und auf die Entfernung fallen die groben Pixel dann auch nicht mehr auf. Es lebe die Größe von TFT-Diagonale und Büroraum!


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

> Lag das am 27"?



Momentan nutze ich meinen 22" Monitor, also kann es nicht daran liegen.



> Da dich Fakten und Fachmagazine nicht überzeugen, fährst du mit deiner  Sichtweiten-Beschönigung (Zusatz-Podest hinter einem bereits schon  tiefen Schreibtisch) wohl ganz gut.



Doch, mich interessieren Fakten und Meinungen, allerdings bevorzuge ich da eher Prad.de und C't und nicht "ala" Bildzeitung GameStar.

Du darfst dir gerne mal die Testberichte auf Prad.de von einem 27" Full HD durchlesen. 
Wenn also Profis, subjektiv ein Bild für "gut" bzw. "sehr gut" befinden, ignoriere ich das natürlich gekonnt, da die Bildzeitung "ala" GameStar es besser weiß.



> Ich werde mir jetzt einen 50" in FullHD als "Schreibtisch-Monitor"  besorgen. Den hänge ich an die Wand und rücke den Schreibtisch bis zur  Rückwand nach hinten. Dazwischen habe ich dann massig Platz für meine  Entfaltungswünsche und auf die Entfernung fallen die groben Pixel dann  auch nicht mehr auf. Es lebe die Größe von TFT-Diagonale und Büroraum!



Wenn es Dir gefällt, warum nicht.

Ein Pixel von einem 24" Monitor hat eine Größe von  0.277mm.
Ein Pixel von einem 27" Monitor hat eine Größe von 0.311mm.

Du möchtest mir also sagen, dass Du die Differenz von 0,034mm bei einem Abstand von mehr als 70cm siehst.
Ist klar ne, merkst selber.


----------



## Gerry (10. Oktober 2011)

Dann zitieren wir doch mal Prad.de:
"Für 27 Zoll Bilddiagonale ist die Auflösung des AOC e2795Vh *gerade noch akzeptabel*, der größere Pixelabstand von 0,311 Millimeter  macht sich aber *besonders* bei Textdarstellung durch eine leichte  *Unschärfe* bemerkbar. "

0,034mm machen sich offensichtlich doch bemerkbar.
Brille? Fielmann!

Also auch prad.de sagt, dass fullHD @ 27" gerade noch akzeptabel ist.
"Gerade noch akzeptabel" entspricht wohl deinen Qualitätsansprüchen, meinen dagegen auf dem Schreibtisch nicht.


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

Du liest dir einen Beitrag durch, und kommst zu diesen Entschluß?
Oh man. 

Wie oft denn noch.

*Es ging mir bei dem Größenvergleich, von Anfang an nur ums Gaming.*

Das eine gewisse Unschärfe in Schriftzügen auftaucht, darüber war ich längst hinweg.
Und noch mal, bei einem gesunden Abstand, fällt dies nicht auf.
Und bei normalen täglichen Gebrauch auch nicht.

Wenn ich einen reinen Monitore zum Arbeiten habe würde wollen, würde ich mit Dir nicht diese Diskussion führen.

Wenn es nur ums Arbeiten gehen würde, würde ich einen WQHD Monitor nehmen.

BITTE VERSTEHE DAS DOCH ENDLICH MAL!!!


----------



## Gerry (10. Oktober 2011)

Ganz ruhig, Brauner! Du brauchst hier nicht "schreien" oder Schriftgröße XXL verwenden.

Prad.de hat geschrieben "besonders bei Textdarstellung", d.h. eben auch in anderen Bereichen. Zum Bereich Gaming hat ja bereits das Fachmagazin GameStar ausführlich Stellung bezogen:
"Generell wirken Spiele auf diesem gestochen scharfen 27-Zöller  grobkörniger als auf einem 24-Zoll-TFT mit der gleichen Auflösung,  schließlich sind die Pixel entsprechend größer. Unter Windows ist uns  das im Test nicht störend aufgefallen, in Titeln mit vielen feinen  Struktur dagegen sehr, sodass Sie den HP Pavilion 2710m nur an ausreichend schnelle Grafikkarten anschließen sollten, um wenigstens zweifache Kantenglättung aktivieren zu können."


----------



## Pixy (10. Oktober 2011)

Wie alt ist den bitte der HP? Richtig aus dem Jahre 2009.
Gut, die Pixelgröße hat sich natürlich nicht geändert bis heute, falsches Argument.

Andere Sache, du hast die ganze Zeit behauptet, es sei unschärfer.



> Prad.de hat geschrieben "besonders bei Textdarstellung", d.h.  eben auch in anderen Bereichen. Zum Bereich Gaming hat ja bereits das  Fachmagazin GameStar ausführlich Stellung bezogen:
> "Generell *wirken Spiele auf diesem gestochen scharfen* 27-Zöller *  grobkörniger* als auf einem 24-Zoll-TFT mit der gleichen Auflösung,   schließlich sind die Pixel entsprechend größer.


Jetzt sind wir also bei der Grobkörnigkeit angelangt.

Dazu sage ich zum wiederholten male, das habe ich nie abgestritten.
Du hast am Anfang, behauptet, dass Bild sei nicht so scharf.

Zwischen Schärfe und Grobkörnigkeit liegt aber ein Unterschied.

Aber ich sehe gerade, nicht Du hast die Schärfe kritisiert sondern ein andere User.
Gut, dafür kannst Du dann ja nix.

Die Grobkörnigkeit ist da, da widerspreche ich ja auch nicht.
Es ist allerdings so, dass es nicht so auffält, erst recht nicht, wenn man keinen direkten Vergleich hat.

Die meisten Spiele haben zudem auch einen starken "Shader Effekt", Anno zb. oder wenn, wie in deinem Artikel erwähnt, die Kantenglättung aktiviert ist, fällt es nicht mehr auf (sofern der Abstand stimmt).

Die Pixelgröße bleibt bei dieser Auflösung natürlich immer die selbe. 
Wenn ich mir allerdings, zb. den neuen Samsung S27A950D anschaue und Games darauf sehe oder auch Text, fällt dies wirklich schwer so zu sehen, wie Du es siehst.

Klar ist die Schrift bei einer WQHD Auflösung nochmals feiner, allerdings wird die Schrift auch kleiner. 
Das gleiche ist bei einem 24" Monitor mit Full HD, die Schrift ist allgemein kleiner.

Im prinzip, darf man hier keinen 24" Full HD mit einem 27" Full HD vergleichen, sondern man müsste stattdessen einen 27" Full HD mit einem 27" WQHD Vergleichen.
Zumindest was die Schrift angeht, da sie bei einem 24" nun mal kleiner ist und deswegen feiner aussehen lässt.

Um aber mal zum Ende zu kommen.
Selbst wenn es Grobkörniger ist und das ist Fakt, stört es mich nicht, da es die Größe und die Spieltiefe, die dabei aufkommt wieder wed macht.

Deswegen bin ich aber nicht blind oder habe schlechte Augen oder sonst was.


Hier ein Zitat von einem Prad Mitarbeiter:



> Sowohl bei TVs als auch bei Monitoren gibt es da eigentlich keine feste  Abstandsgrenze, ungesund ist "zu nah" übrigens auch nicht, wenn jemanden die  Augen weh tun, kann das einmal mit der Paneltechnik oder auch einfach  mit dem jeweiligen persönlichen Empfinden zu tun haben.
> 
> 75cm fände ich für einen 24" auch zu weit, ich habe bei meinem keine 60  cm. 27" dürfte aber gut passen, fände ich persönlich nicht zu groß.
> 
> Beim TV-Bild kommt es auch auf das Ausgangsmaterial an, bei einem 47" TV  will man bei SD-Material garnicht so nah dran sitzen, bei HD Material  sind aber auch 2 m noch ok, ist zwar relativ nah, aber manche mögen  soetwas, dauerhaft wären 3 m oder mehr aber wahrscheinlich sinnvoller,  aber das ist wie gesagt persönlicher Geschmack.


Gruß Pixy


----------



## hulkhardy1 (10. Oktober 2011)

Also Jungs wie ich ja schon ein paar Postings zuvor geschrieben habe, man sieht es!

Hatte vorher einen Samsung BX2450 und jetzt einen LG E2770V und ich muss wirklich sagen es ist sichtbar. Besonders beim Text hab ich es gemerkt das die Ränder nicht so gestochen scharf waren. Nach jetzt einer Woche mit dem 27 Zöller fällt mir das aber nicht mehr auf, weil sich wohl meine Psyche und Augen dran gewöhnt haben.
Jeder der behauptet man sieht keinen Unterschied zwischen 24 und 27 Zoll der hatte noch nie so ein Monitor vor Augen!!!

Dennoch finde ich es genial mit einem 27 Zoll Monitor zu arbeiten und erst recht zu spielen und vom BluRay schauen will ich erst gar nicht schwärmen, einfach der Hammer!


----------



## moe (10. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab jetzt seit Samstag nen Prolite B2776HDS und ich muss sagen, dass Texte nicht mehr so scharf sind wie früher. Dieser Unterschied ist aber minimal und nur aus nächster Nähe zu sehen! D.h. bei einer Entfernung von 80cm fällt das schon nicht mehr auf. Und es ist nicht so auffällig, das es stören würde.


----------



## Nyuki (11. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Besonders beim Text hab ich es gemerkt das die Ränder nicht so gestochen scharf waren. Nach jetzt einer Woche mit dem 27 Zöller fällt mir das aber nicht mehr auf, weil sich wohl meine Psyche und Augen dran gewöhnt haben.


 
JAEIN...Ich habe das auch bemerkt an der Schrift doch aber auch bei meinem 22er wie auch bei den anderen LEDS/TFTS die ich kurzfristig hatte.

Meine Erfahrung:
Ich habe es wegbekommen mit der Schrifteinstellung von Windows die er endlich auch beim Installieren von neuen Treibern behält.Nun ist jeder Buchstabe bei mir sogar bei einer entfernung von 20cm+ glatt und sauber zu sehen.
Vorher war das Katastophe.Das i oder w waren leicht extrem verschwommen und dünn wie auch die anderen Buchstaben.Wenn ich auch bestimmte Websiten öffnete,da war dann aucheinmal die Schrift oben im Tab so kriselig.Alles Weg bekommen.Das hatte ich vorher mit Win XP + meinen 22er wie auch kurzfirstig 24er nicht hinbekommen.Danke Win7 Clear Type Text anpassung. 
Immer wieder und immer wieder dachte ich,ich hätte es endlich geschaft das die Schrift nicht mehr so leicht verschwommen wirkt.Man muss die richtige SchriftBreite erwischen.Hängt wohl an der Lochmaske zusammen.


----------



## Gerry (24. Oktober 2011)

Passend zum Thema ein Auszug aus einem aktuellen 27"-Prad-Test:

"
Im Samsung C27A750X ist ein 27 Zoll großes TN Panel mit 16:9 Seitenverhältnis verbaut. Die Auflösung beträgt 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel  und entspricht einer Pixeldichte von 2 Megapixel und einer Pixelgröße  von 0,311 Millimeter.* Bedingt durch die Kombination von großer  Bilddiagonale und zu geringer Auflösung  wirkt die Darstellung schon grundsätzlich etwas unscharf.* Zwar bietet  der Samsung C27A750X eine Schärfeneinstellung jedoch kann bei nativer Auflösung damit keine Verbesserung erzielt werden.
"


----------



## hulkhardy1 (24. Oktober 2011)

@Nyuki, LCD Panele haben keine Lochmaske das ist ein Überbleibsel aus der CRT Zeit die aber schon lange vorbei ist. Durch die Lochmaske wurde der Elektronenstrahl an den Rändern schärfer bevor er auf den Bildschirm trifft um das Bild dar zu stellen.


----------



## Sirsalem (25. Oktober 2011)

Verwirrung pur! Trotz aller (messbaren) Fakten bin ich Pixys Meinung. Ich will auch von 22" 16:10 auf 27" 16:9 umsteigen, da mir der Umstieg von 22" auf 24" sinnfrei erscheint. Die Logische Konsequenz ist also 27". Und wie scharf ist scharf überhaupt? OK, wenn ich 8h am Tag am Texten bin dann nehm ich mir einen sehr guten Office Moni. Aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht das die Texte sooooo unscharf sind das es unangenehm wäre. Und ich kauf mir auch keinen größeren Moni um ihn dann weiter weg zu stellen. Das ist komplett schwachsinn. Was hab ich da gewonnwn? Das man den Unterschied sieht kann ich mir vorstellen. Aber man sieht auch einen Unterschied bei verschiedenen gleichgroßen Monitoren. Meine Freundin hat nen 22" 16:9 und da ist auch ein Unterschied. Also ist alles relativ.
Ich kauf mir mal das Ding und dann schau ich mal genau hin. 

Zusammenfassend: Eine 27" eierlegende Wollmilchsau muss verdammt scharf sein.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2011)

Selbst wenn du es sieht, was du wirst, ist der Unterschied wirklich nicht soooooo stark. Man merkt es halt bei der Schrift aber nach nur einem Tag fällt es einem gar nicht mehr auf, das menschliche Auge gewöhnt sich wirklich sehr schnell dran.
Hab ja jetzt auch einen 27 Zoll Monitor und bereue den Kauf in keinster Weiße!


----------



## Pixy (26. Oktober 2011)

Kann mich da hulkhardy nur anschließen. 

Das wirst du wahrscheinlich nur im direkten Vergleich sehen.

Es hatt ja niemand ab geschtritten, dass es so ist, wie es ist, aber es fällt einfach nicht auf.
Und da es hier schon immer *nur* ums Gaming ging, zweimal nicht.

Wenn ich Fotos bearbeiten würde oder viel Text Dokumente bearbeiten würde, dann hätte ich auch einen WQHD genommen.
Da diese WQHD Auflösung aber verdammt viel Leistung frist in Games, ist es nicht die Lösung.

Crysis 2 zb. hat mit einer GTX 570 ca. 43 - 48 FPS bei einer 1680x1050 Auflösung.
Bei einer Auflösung von 2560x1440 sind es nur noch 20 - 30FPS mit gleicher Grafikkarte.

Wir reden hier von Crysis 2 im DirectX 9 Modus, nicht mal DX11.
Und das empfinde ich als gerade spielbar. 
30Fps sollte ein Spiel schon haben, ab 24Fps wird es sichtbar ruckelmässig. 

Und bei Spielen wie Battlefield 3, brauch man leider sowieso schon viel Leistung.

Das wird dir in jedem Fall gefallen, allein beim Spielen kommt es einem so vor als wäre man drin im Game.
Das Erlebniss ist wirklich geil und man gewöhnt sich viel zu schnell daran.

Da stört es einem überhaupt nicht, dass eine kleine unschärfe oder Grobkörnigkeit in Schriften vorhanden ist.
Das sieht man nur sehr geringfügig.

Das Bild selber ist gestochen scharf, lediglich die Schrift ist leicht unscharf.

Ich warte noch auf meinem Samsung S27A750 mit 120Hz, sollte aber jetzt bald kommen.
Ich sagte mir, wenn schon TN - Panel, dann wenigstens mit 120Hz.

Gruß Pixy und viel Spaß damit, kannst ja mal schreiben wie es so ist Sirsalem.


----------



## kazzig (26. Oktober 2011)

Ja, es fällt kaum auf! Wie kann man es rausfinden?
Bestellt Euch einfach mal einen 27er und stellt ihn 4-5 Tage hin. Wenn es Euch stört schickt ihn wieder zurück und dann muss man auch hier nicht mehr weiterdiskutieren... oh man!


----------



## Pixy (26. Oktober 2011)

Recht hast du.

Aber in diesem Fall gibt es nur ein schlecht gelauntes Gör was immer wieder wie ein Kind diskutieren muss nur, weil es mal vor Jahren etwas gesehen hat was schlecht aussah.
Wenn ich mir allerdings die heutigen 27" Monitore anschaue ist es viel viel besser geworden als noch vor 3 Jahren.

Kazzig dein Video Review ist wirklich gut geworden.


----------



## El-Pucki (26. Oktober 2011)

Immer noch dieses leidige Thema?? Ich habe ja nun auch seit ca. einer Woche meinen 27"er und ja die Schrift der Desktopsymbole ist etwas eckig wenn ich ganz nah ran gehe. Ich sitze gut 1m weg von dem Teil und es fällt kaum auf bzw. es ist mir scheißegal  

In Games ist es einfach herrlich und auch beim Filme gucken 
Also an die Leute die hier rumklugscheißen: Lasst die Kirche im Dorf!


----------



## Gerry (27. Oktober 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Aber in diesem Fall gibt es nur ein schlecht gelauntes Gör was immer wieder wie ein Kind diskutieren muss nur, weil es mal vor Jahren etwas gesehen hat was schlecht aussah.
> Wenn ich mir allerdings die heutigen 27" Monitore anschaue ist es viel viel besser geworden als noch vor 3 Jahren.



Ja, wenn man keine Argumente hat und sich immer wieder einen 27" schön reden möchte, dann landet man - in deinem Fall - halt mal wieder bei einer Beleidigung. Ach wie sehr musst du an deinem "je größer desto besser" Wunsch-Monitor zweifeln. Nächstes Jahr ist es dann der 30" mit fullHD, den du dann 1m weit wegstellst, um ein vernünftiges Ergebnis zu bekommen. 

Hauptsache er ist GROSS...

Vielleicht einfach noch mal den Thread-Titel durchlesen, denken und dann posten...


----------



## Pixy (27. Oktober 2011)

Also wenn Du dich angesprochen fühlst, scheint es tatsächlich den richtigen erwischt zu haben.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2011)

Also wirklich ein 27 Zöller mit Full HD geht echt noch aber mehr ist ein no go! Es gibt zwar immer wieder User die Spielen ein PC Game über ein 42 Zoll TV aber von scharfen Texturen kann dann aber nicht mehr die Rede sein.


----------



## Gerry (28. Oktober 2011)

Pixy schrieb:


> Also wenn Du dich angesprochen fühlst, scheint es tatsächlich den richtigen erwischt zu haben.


 
Ach, was bist du nur für ein putziges kleines lustiges Kerlchen. Aber zum Glück ist wenigstens dein unscharfer Monitor groß.


----------



## Nyuki (29. Oktober 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> @Nyuki, LCD Panele haben keine Lochmaske das ist ein Überbleibsel aus der CRT Zeit die aber schon lange vorbei ist. Durch die Lochmaske wurde der Elektronenstrahl an den Rändern schärfer bevor er auf den Bildschirm trifft um das Bild dar zu stellen.


 
Ich bin doof.Ich meinte eigentlich auch Pixel Pitch die ist doch auch ausschlaggebend?ist das nicht fast das gleiche?


----------

